# Suzuki Four stroke df25a need advice on new prop 14ft redfish skiff



## Top water kid (Jan 17, 2016)

25 Suzuki on a 14 foot red fish boat currently running a 10 1/4x 10 . Has a good hole shot but seems like top end is flat any recommendations or any one have df25 on 14ft skiff?


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Top water kid said:


> 25 Suzuki on a 14 foot red fish boat currently running a 10 1/4x 10 . Has a good hole shot but seems like top end is flat any recommendations or any one have df25 on 14ft skiff?


I'm running the same combo but on a skimmer skiff with the same issue. I'm thinking about going to a 9 pitch


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I wonder if removing the restrictor in the intake will give the motor some extra top end without messing things up?


----------

